# I did it!



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

So the groomer came today to teach me how to groom my babies! I walked them early this morning, brushed, then bathed all three of them! Whoa, I needed a nap by 10 am! I had all my supplies ready and waiting when she arrived. Of course in that short hour before she arrived, they had a free for all rolling on the floor, zoomies, tossing the beds and general mayhem with each other's ears and tails. 

She started with Dallas and we talked about brushing and bathing techniques then safety with regard to the table and tools! After a quick run through with the brush we were on to the lesson - she would do a section then have me do the same thing on the other side. Dallas was a trooper and was very patient! Once we were finished, she had me work on Nola while she worked on Lou. Nola was a little confused when I was holding the clippers but we both made it through with no problems. I was pretty pleased with how she turned out - not perfect but not too shabby for my first time if I do say so myself! I was pretty nervous and the one thing I probably won't do myself are the nails since I don't see as well as I use to and they have black nails - I'm a bit intimidated! I do know that I won't attempt to do all three of them in one day again - my back is killing me!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Just shampooing Lucky does a number on my back. It is a great job. Ia that Dallas in the picture? The picture reminds me a lot of Piper.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

wkomorow said:


> Just shampooing Lucky does a number on my back. It is a great job. Ia that Dallas in the picture? The picture reminds me a lot of Piper.


Walter - sorry should have identified her, that's Nola in the photo. You are right - we have a utility sink in the laundry room and it's pretty low, I think that's what did me in. Then I was bending to watch what she was doing so I could copy her.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Whoa...I'm impressed, bathed, dried and brushed all before 10am and then groomed. I think Nola looks great, I'm not brave enough to clip their nails either.


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

Great job I too do all my own grooming/haircuts/anal glands/nails...for my six. I space them out two at a time!


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Great job!! I don't do nails either, Nellie is just too wiggly.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:aktion033: Donna, your little Nola looks wonderful, and this is your first time at grooming her, I would hire you to groom my Matilda, your a natural


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good job!!! Nola looks wonderful! I wish that I could have a groomer come show me! It is intimidating to me, but one of these days I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks so much! I messed up her feet a bit but it's hair and will grow, right? The groomer is a very sweet girl, she's been grooming them for almost a year, I asked her if she would teach me because the cost was 1) double what I was paying in Houston 2) the dogs were always so stressed since they had a really bad experience when we first moved here and 3) since the husband had to retire earlier than expected it was a strain on the budget and we would have to go somewhere cheaper, but I really didn't want to put them through that again. I told her I would buy whatever equipment she recommended and would pay her what I paid the shop owner - she agreed. I bet if you talk to your groomer they might be willing to teach you. I hope that with what she showed me and the videos and help from you guys I can at least pass her off as a decently groomed fur baby in a year or so!


----------



## thelittlemaltipoo (Jul 27, 2014)

*Pretty!*

Aww! Nice Haircut! She looks so cute!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Good job! Nola looks wonderful. And, that's great that your groomer was willing to teach you!!!

Linda


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Donna ~~~ Nola looks FANTASTIC! You did an awesome job and sounds like it was fun too! I am so happy you found a nice groomer that is open to coming to your house to show you. I bet your dogs much prefer being home with you as well.

I get the back fatigue -- bathing is terribly awkward when you have to lean over ~~~ my back aches badly after baths too. ~~~~ but I NEVER have 3 bathed and dry by 10am!

Celebrating with you on a great and successful grooming day!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Great job!  Lookin´ good, Nola  I also do my own grooming, it saves me both time and money!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

You did a great job! And it will get easier. I groom my two, no problem doing Sissy's nails but Riley refuses to let me clip his. I have to take him to the vet to get them clipped.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone - she was an angel for me! I like her a little longer so I think that helped cover my boo-boos!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice job. Yes Nola does look like pipper. Did you use a mobile groomer? Nice of her to teach you.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Mags - she was the groomer we've been going to for about a year. We had a groomer we loved in Houston and never had problems. When we moved to the Dallas area I asked neighbors and we tried one and all three dogs came back horribly groomed and frantic. The next time we went to a different groomer, they looked good but all three had cuts and were totally freaked out. I was beside myself and started to check others out, actually went in and basically interviewed them. I found this place and the girl was very knowledgeable, sweet and had lots of experience. She also had good reviews on some of the neighborhood forums. Mine need to be groomed about every five weeks so we've been quite a few times and she's always done a good job. The last time we went I asked her if due to our circumstances, she would be willing to teach me because I just couldn't afford their prices with three dogs and I was worried sick about trying to find someone else. She agreed! I will definitely take them in again if we have something special or I have a problem. She was very sweet to teach me for sure.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Donna you did a great job. You can do it. And if you mess up once in a while, who cares, it's hair and it grows back. With 3 you will save a lot of money. The tools will be paid for in no time.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Kudos to you. Great job:thumbsup:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Great Job Donna! I knew you could do it  I only do one in a day and then I have to take a few days off before I can do another!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

lydiatug said:


> Great Job Donna! I knew you could do it  I only do one in a day and then I have to take a few days off before I can do another!


Yeah - I won't be doing three at a time for sure! But the plan was for her to do one while I watched and then we would both do one at the same time so I could have some hands on training. She was a very good teacher and very patient with me!


----------

